# Kohlrabi



## larry_stewart (Feb 13, 2019)

So, I scored 5 huge Kohlrabis from the discount produce shelf ( you know, that shelf in the back of the store where they try to get rid of all the dying crap that no one wants before it rots).

Anyway, they were in perfect condition.  I used 2 to make a slaw, which came out really well.   I still have 3 left.  What suggestions do you guys have to use them up ??


----------



## cookieee (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi Larry, I have about a dozen recipes. Some hot, some salads, (a slaw one also). I am taking the lazy way out by posting the shortest one. lol  If interested in seeing some of the other ones, just let me know.

Kohlrabi Stir Fry (4 to 6 servings)
(Munji) India

2 TB oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 lb kohlrabi, peeled and thinly sliced
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dried red pepper flakes
1/4 tsp ground turmeric
1 cup water

Heat oil in heavy large skillet over medium-low heat. Add garlic and stir one minute. Add Kohlrabi and stir 2 minutes. Mix in salt, pepper flakes and turmeric. Pour in water. Cover and cook until Kohlrabi is tender, about 15 minutes. Uncover and cook until almost all liquid has evaporated.

Source: BA 4-86


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 13, 2019)

I love kohlrabi!  I grow it every spring and fall, and it keeps well in the fridge.  I frequently use it sliced thin or into matchsticks, and use them in stir-fries, and they stay crunchy, even when reheated.  I have also cut them into matchsticks and made som tum, substituting it for the traditional green papaya.  One of my favorite things to do with them, to make a delicious snack, is modeled after a Chinese recipe for macerated peeled broccoli stems.  2 c of sliced broccoli stems or kohlrabi is tossed with 1 tsp salt, and refrigerated for at least an hour.  Then they are rinsed, and patted dry, and tossed with a tb of sesame oil (or half sesame and half hot oil), and served uncooked.  Or, the oils can be heated in a wok over medium heat, and the slices are tossed for just 15 sec, then removed to a bowl - the method I usually use.

The Vietnamese love kohlrabi, so there are probably a lot of their recipes online.

My first experience with kohlrabi was back in the 70s, in the kitchen of the German parents of a friend, and the kohlrabi was cubed, and braised in what seemed to be a buttery cream sauce, with some chicken stock added.  It seemed like a cross between a potato and a turnip, and I was immediately hooked, and found out that they had grown these things, as well.   I started growing them, as soon as I set up a garden.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 13, 2019)

Dry them, attach a chain and handle, and you'll have a cool, medieval weapon.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 14, 2019)

Bucky baby, you are sounding more like your father every day.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 18, 2019)

I got my first kohlrabi harvest a couple days ago, and today, I made those macerated slices, to snack on.  I usually don't harvest them as small as this one, but the rabbits had these almost bare.  I would have sprayed some hot oil on them to keep them off, but it's been raining almost every day.


Kolibri kohlrabi. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Macerated kohlrabi slices stir-fried in sesame and hot oils. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2019)

Kohlrabi always look like aliens to me - all those antennae.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 18, 2019)

looking good!
I grew kohlrabi a few years back, had a decent crop.
I think I made some kinda slaw with it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Kohlrabi always look like aliens to me - all those antennae.


Same [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Same [emoji38]



I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------

